

Apple CMY display design could be boon for print production - razerbeans
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/apple-cmyk-display-design-could-be-boon-for-print-production.ars

======
raimondious
Here's hoping Apple is also working on a quality full color e-ink display.

